# C.o.b.o.a in Santa Cruz 8/5/19



## kreika (Aug 1, 2018)

@sccruiser turned me onto this one recently. I don’t see any contact info to verify if it’s on or not.  @DaveKirsten I saw you post some 2017 coboa info. You guys coming to SC this Sunday?


----------



## slick (Aug 2, 2018)

My buddy Tony and Mike throw this. I might be there. Depends how much work I get done on Saturday to see if I get Sunday off.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2018)

what is COBOA. ?? is this a vintage bike ride? a little information would be nice.


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2018)

I found what it stands for in an old post: California Old Bicycle Owners Association


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2018)

has anyone ever been on these rides? the only mention of them in google is another post here.


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> has anyone ever been on these rides? the only mention of them in google is another post here.




Nope, but it’s in my hometown so it’s hard to not be interested.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2018)

kreika said:


> Nope, but it’s in my hometown so it’s hard to not be interested.



Go for it.
Show up and make it Real.
Nice State Park!


----------



## kreika (Aug 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Go for it.
> Show up and make it Real.
> Nice State Park!
> View attachment 847370View attachment 847371




Thanks Mark! Love these staged shots. Cruiser on the beach with a short board. Lol


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 3, 2018)

That would be a beautiful ride, going down Hwy 1. The lighthouse and all!


----------



## slick (Aug 3, 2018)

My friend Tony throws these rides. He and I started Rolling Relics. He throws a great ride. Same basis. 3 stops with one for lunch. Mostly all vintage bikes but open to all, just like my rides. I'm going. Should be great weather. Now....what do I ride???


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 5, 2018)

its gonna be a great ride! I grew up in santa cruz and we use to ride the coastal route roads from capitola to natural bridges (about 6 easy miles each way)with the ocean on one side and the Victorian homes on the other and they will probably do the 'mall crawl' downtown. santa cruz is a very bike friendly town. tons of places for a good cup-a-joe a waffle cone or kick butt burrito. weather is always perfect for rides.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 5, 2018)

I’ll be in Santa Cruz today with my family, I just can’t make the ride. Maybe I’ll see you guys riding around down by the water.  I’mll Keep my eyes open..... Enjoy your ride, and be safe.


----------



## kreika (Aug 5, 2018)

What a great ride today with Coboa and all.



On our way there @sccruiser spots his stolen bike and after a successful recovery we brought it to safe haven. 



Start of the ride at Natural Bridges















At the Lighthouse. 











Down at the boardwalk. 



Out on the wharf. 















Almost home...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2018)

looks like a fun time, why didn't I go?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 5, 2018)

Great pictures.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 6, 2018)

WOW.......What a day!!!  Great turnout and FANTASTIC bicycles!! Thanks for posting these. The hobby is alive and well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks like a great turn out! Glad to see the Esso bike went back to its rightful owner. The Fastback guy needs to donate that tail! Who is the owner of the black and red Five Bar? Bitch'n bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Aug 6, 2018)

@slick had the five bar and super clean girls four bar. 

Good times hangin with these guys and gals at the brewery afterwards! Ready for next year.


----------

